# Presa 40w And Amor Tank By WISMEC Review On TVC



## Waltervh (15/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HealthCabin (16/6/15)

Haha, I have used them last week, not bad. Joyetech products are good.


----------

